# pet travel



## tommytook (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi can anyone help me as im looking to fly my dog to spain and i dont know any companys in scotland as i live in aberdeen i have a quote for 2000 uk pounds for a flight is this about the right price. he is a german sheapard


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tommytook said:


> Hi can anyone help me as im looking to fly my dog to spain and i dont know any companys in scotland as i live in aberdeen i have a quote for 2000 uk pounds for a flight is this about the right price. he is a german sheapard


:welcome:

everything you need here including a list of authorised carriers https://www.gov.uk/take-pet-abroad


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

That is a really high price...you would be cheaper sending him by road. try Home as they are very reasonably priced (i was quoted around 550 euros for all three pets) or https://www.facebook.com/dog.e.transport The average quote I have had to transport 2 labradors and a cat is about £650 for all three of them from Blair Atholl Scotland to Fuente de Piedra near malaga. If none of these are available for your dates type in pet transport to Spain and you should get quite a few companies come up. be careful though as some companies will transport your dog in the back of a van with no air con so always ask them how they transport the animals.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

try Arbuckle Smith at Glasgow airport. They shipped our pekeingnese from Glasgow to Alicante for 300 pounds.(we provided the pet carrier and the flight departure was at a silly in the morning)


----------



## tommytook (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks so much for the info i will go and look as the fee is going up and up now up to £2999+ pickup fee around £250 i feel its just using pets for money crazy. thanks so much.

Kind Regards.
Tom.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

tommytook...

that price is a total rip-off and nothing like what it should be.

What would be your chosen arrival airport in Spain?

How much does the dog weigh in Kgms?

Would the dog be travelling accompanied?

Does he/she have a valid pet passport?


----------



## tommytook (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi 
I would like to thank you for your reply's it was so helpful. I found a company called Animal Express so professional and well equipped for the job. Diesel my German Shepard is on his way today to Spain I payed a fraction of the price and must say its not about the money its whats best for my best friend Diesel. Although i preferred to fly him to Spain i decided to send him by road and glad as i can track his journey all the time as they linked there sat nav system online to there web and Facebook page plus talk to Dan who will look after him all the way at anytime. i will give you a update how it all went so thanks again everyone.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

was just literally about to recommend AE - they are really really good and experienced/recommended to the hilt so congrats - Diesel will have a good trip


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

tommytook said:


> Hi
> I would like to thank you for your reply's it was so helpful. I found a company called Animal Express so professional and well equipped for the job. Diesel my German Shepard is on his way today to Spain I payed a fraction of the price and must say its not about the money its whats best for my best friend Diesel. Although i preferred to fly him to Spain i decided to send him by road and glad as i can track his journey all the time as they linked there sat nav system online to there web and Facebook page plus talk to Dan who will look after him all the way at anytime. i will give you a update how it all went so thanks again everyone.


They have an excellent reputation. I was going to use them to transport my pets over but unfortunately they don't have any spaces for the dates I need 
I saw a photo of Diesel on their facebook page..he is a gorgeous looking GSD


----------



## tommytook (Aug 5, 2013)

Donz 

Thanks yeah i was so happy after i met Dan he is such a animal lover and Diesel took to him so well so glad for this forum and the people on it. I know he will be safe and looked after Dan is a credit to the company as he had some sad news in his family but still carrying on with his duty god bless him and help him in his time of need


----------



## tommytook (Aug 5, 2013)

littlecritterz said:


> They have an excellent reputation. I was going to use them to transport my pets over but unfortunately they don't have any spaces for the dates I need
> I saw a photo of Diesel on their facebook page..he is a gorgeous looking GSD


Hi 
i can only say i feel relaxed and happy to let Dan to take Diesel he is a gent and credit to animal express. Diesel was happy with him as you can see from the pic Dan took .It was like he was saying come on lets get going lol


----------



## LojaChica (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi Everyone.................just to say I used AE with Dan and Sarah...........my dogs flew from Sydney to Hong Kong to LHR and Dan picked them up and drove them to Loja, Andalucía with a stopover at their house for 5 days to allow me to catch up with them from Australia travel wise!!!
They are wonderful caring people and looked after my girls like they were their own............cannot recommend them highly enough!!! Hope Diesel has a great journey...........lovely picture on FB


----------



## tommytook (Aug 5, 2013)

LojaChica said:


> Hi Everyone.................just to say I used AE with Dan and Sarah...........my dogs flew from Sydney to Hong Kong to LHR and Dan picked them up and drove them to Loja, Andalucía with a stopover at their house for 5 days to allow me to catch up with them from Australia travel wise!!!
> They are wonderful caring people and looked after my girls like they were their own............cannot recommend them highly enough!!! Hope Diesel has a great journey...........lovely picture on FB


Hi 
Lojachica 
Yeah they must have left good memory's for Dan as he spoke of your little ones to me. So nice to talk to people who know of Dan and Sarah. My mother and father was so worried in Spain well my mother was lol she wake up and the first thing that came into her head was Diesel but when she meet Dan she will see for herself how much dedication Dan has so amazing he will be a friend for life for me. Thank you for your reply and reassurance.
Kind Regards.
Tom.


----------



## LojaChica (Jan 5, 2012)

You are very welcome Tom.......................let us know when Diesel arrives


----------



## tommytook (Aug 5, 2013)

Will do thanks again.............
Heydo you remember how strange your morning was without your best friend didn't know what to do this morning no walks no licks no jumping on my bed to get me up lol. not to worry he stay at Dan's till Friday so he be spoiled rotten.
Regards. 
Tom.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Thread Drift... sorry!



> no walks no licks no jumping on my bed to get me up...


No such luck here at 'los abandonados'... was woken up by no less than 7 of the little darlings all demanding a very urgent early morning walk...

I have fed my lot Brekkies Complet for years but Brekkies have changed the packaging.. they say the product is exactly the same... I'm waiting for confirmation of that because having opened up a new bag of the now renamed product I find myself with 7 very squitty dogs....


----------



## LojaChica (Jan 5, 2012)

Haha John.............I'm glad I'm not in your "squitty" house 

Hey Tom...........I remember that feeling very well 5th July for us.........first time in 4 years we had EVER been without them..........keep your chin up.........he'll be home before you know it!


----------

